# Advanced summon approved by regulators



## sids911 (Jan 6, 2019)

Elon just tweeted regulators approved Advanced Summon! Time for car to park itself in the parking lot!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I’m just ready to walk my car like a dog 😎


----------



## Taney71 (Dec 28, 2018)

When will it roll out? I heard about Tesla time so when Elon says "almost ready" does that mean in a month or what?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Taney71 said:


> When will it roll out? I heard about Tesla time so when Elon says "almost ready" does that mean in a month or what?


By june

(2019?)


----------



## jasonm163 (Sep 12, 2018)

I don't think this is the one that will be parking itself etc. This should be just line of sight driving it around via phone app and having it follow you.

I'm calling there is no way the parking itself will be in this update and I thought i remember him saying it will just be the features i mentioned above.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm just ready to walk my car like a dog 😎


What are you waiting for?


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

garsh said:


> What are you waiting for?


That is total clickbait!😍


----------



## ymilord (Mar 31, 2017)

Huh. Cool.

https://electrek.co/2019/03/01/tesla-enhanced-summon-self-driving-parking-lots/


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

What could possibly go wrong? lol 

P.S. Can’t wait for this!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

This is going to be both fun and terrifying at the same time


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

I have so many questions. Will it be able to see which direction it needs to go when in a parking lot with directional lanes? How well will it see kids and grocery carts? How well will it understand right of way at unmarked intersections? Will is read stop signs including the supermarket kind painted on the asphalt? If it can meet me at the front of the grocery store that would be a big deal.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

It's in its infancy. Baby steps right now. It will grow into handling all those things. And despite that, there is nothing but joy running through your veins when you see your car pull up to you with no one in it!


----------



## Birdman (Apr 18, 2018)

Given that it has a deadman's switch at least initially, and can only summon within 150 feet, perhaps many of these issues (carts, kids, etc) will need to be handled by the driver holding their thumb down on the app to keep the car moving. Imagine the traffic and confusion when the app loses connection with the car and the car is stuck half in and half out of the spot!


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

I heard there will be a summon in which the car calls the owner over from 150 ft. away and you get in and... oh wait


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

I can't get Summon to work. I'll have no chance with Advanced Summon.

[mod edit to remove inflammatory adjective]


----------



## Guy Weathersby (Jun 22, 2016)

SalisburySam said:


> I can't get ******** Summon to work. I'll have no chance with Advanced Summon.


My guess is that Tesla has been putting all of their efforts into the new Summon, so you might be surprised.


----------



## HappyDad (Jul 14, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> This is going to be both fun and terrifying at the same time


I love tech and super excited about FSD. Call me a pessimist, but at this point in time, I see more worries than fun.

Fun:
- No more looking for parking spot (assuming advanced summon/FSD has self driving to an open parking space).
- Car comes to you when summoned, especially great during a heavy downpour.

Worries:
- carts in the way
- kids and people in the way
- recognizing pedestrian crossing
- recognizing one way vs. two way parking lanes
- recognizing parking entrance-only vs. exit-only signs
- recognizing special parking spots like 'reserved', 'handicapped', '10 minute pick-up', etc.
- trucks with protruding cargo not easily detectable by cameras or sensors
- low concrete curbs
- temporary 'detour' or 'beware construction zone' cones
- folks thought is a runaway rolling away and try to block and stop it
- someone dropped something and rolled under your parked Tesla, and still low on the ground trying to retrieve it while you summon for your Tesla
- lost communication between phone and Tesla, and Tesla stopped moving, blocking other cars trying to park or get by.


----------



## Hugh_Jassol (Jan 31, 2019)

HappyDad said:


> - someone dropped something and rolled under your parked Tesla, and still low on the ground trying to retrieve it while you summon for your Tesla


Digging pretty deep on this one. 

You missed:
- someone directly in front of your Tesla wearing radar and sound absorbent suit with a "parking lot" print pattern


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

@HappyDad - you also missed will the car be as picky about where they park / who they park next to as I am?


----------



## HappyDad (Jul 14, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> @HappyDad - you also missed will the car be as picky about where they park / who they park next to as I am?


Totally agree, but that didn't make my 'worries' list since that situation causes no harm or inconvenience to others.

BTW, not sure if anyone tried, but I always wondered if Tesla is even able to park in a 100% empty parking lot without any other cars around as guidance, or it does truly rely solely on parking spot lines? One similar situation to what you brought up, is in a parking lot that is only 1% full, will it still want to park next to another car, or would it park somewhere else where there's more spacing between cars, leaving empty space between park cars?


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

Just occurred to me to ask: is this feature really just one way? If it can go one way, why not the other? Full valet service, parking the car in a distant corner (but from experience not downhill and downwind).


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> @HappyDad - you also missed will the car be as picky about where they park / who they park next to as I am?


This is the reason why I'd never use it - will the car know to park far away and exclusively in a corner spot hugging the curb? Most likely not...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

HappyDad said:


> Totally agree, but that didn't make my 'worries' list since that situation causes no harm or inconvenience to others.
> 
> BTW, not sure if anyone tried, but I always wondered if Tesla is even able to park in a 100% empty parking lot without any other cars around as guidance, or it does truly rely solely on parking spot lines? One similar situation to what you brought up, is in a parking lot that is only 1% full, will it still want to park next to another car, or would it park somewhere else where there's more spacing between cars, leaving empty space between park cars?


Currently (adv summons obviously a totally different set of rules), it only parks with another car to each side. So it used physical things to center itself, not painted lines.


----------



## Niki-and-I (Nov 18, 2018)

It seems to me that driving around in a parking lot is harder than driving on the road... the only thing in its favor is that the driving is slower than on the road (more time to react). From a robotics point of view, this is actually a pretty tough problem.


----------



## Niki-and-I (Nov 18, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> This is the reason why I'd never use it - will the car know to park far away and exclusively in a corner spot hugging the curb? Most likely not...


or under a tree and get totally covered in bird poo


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Niki-and-I said:


> It seems to me that driving around in a parking lot is harder than driving on the road... the only thing in its favor is that the driving is slower than on the road (more time to react). From a robotics point of view, this is actually a pretty tough problem.


Parking lots are usually private property too so this may have to do with where things are allowed at first.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

NDA's be damned: first video of Tesla Advanced Summon


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Another video surfaces!


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Birdman said:


> Given that it has a deadman's switch at least initially, and can only summon within 150 feet, perhaps many of these issues (carts, kids, etc) will need to be handled by the driver holding their thumb down on the app to keep the car moving.


I hope Advanced Summon doesn't require the use of the "deadman" switch. The way I have summon configured on my phone currently, I just hit "Start" and let it do its thing until it's moved where I want it and then I hit "Stop". I've noticed this is different from most video examples of Summon usage I see on YouTube (most people have it configured as a "deadman" switch).

I figure if I lose cell reception (unlikely) I can always run up and grab a handle to stop it. But I've noticed it avoids typical obstacles on its own anyway. I use it regularly to move the car in/out of the carport for washing and/or to pre-heat the inside on a cold sunny day using direct solar energy that shines on our driveway (but obviously not into the carport). Oh, I also use it to freak our dog out. When he's expecting to go on an adventure in the car but he sees it start to leave without us in it, he starts jumping up and down and barking while looking at me as if to say "The car is leaving without us, aren't you going to do something about it?".


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

TrevP said:


> NDA's be damned: first video of Tesla Advanced Summon


I "liked" the video but it made me realize that Advanced Summon desperately needs a "Mad Max" mode!


----------



## MrMannilow (Nov 21, 2018)

Guy Weathersby said:


> My guess is that Tesla has been putting all of their efforts into the new Summon, so you might be surprised.


Wish they would put some effort into getting Bluetooth connectivity working under 10 minutes into my drive


----------



## theblindtree (May 1, 2018)

HappyDad said:


> I love tech and super excited about FSD. Call me a pessimist, but at this point in time, I see more worries than fun.
> 
> Fun:
> - No more looking for parking spot (assuming advanced summon/FSD has self driving to an open parking space).
> ...


I think the only thing that worries me is that I don't know what the car/Tesla is looking for or assessing during it's navigation. Theoretically, it SHOULD be WAY more sophisticated at navigating and recognizing variable environmental conditions, but we haven't really seen what that looks like from car's visual standpoint or how they've identified those parameters. A crowded parking lot or garage is not like a thoroughfare street. It's partly the nerd in me, but I just feel like I'll need a lot more transparency before I'm confident enough to let my car find me on it's own.


----------



## Jet2Red (Mar 22, 2019)

I cant wait to see the look on peoples faces =)


----------



## theblindtree (May 1, 2018)

Also, nothing to do with advanced summon in it's current state, but further down the line, I've been trying to figure out how they're planning on dealing with paid vs public lots. I think it would be slightly odd and disruptive for the car to just decide it's going to park in some random lot or even get stopped at a gate, unable to pass or turn around. Personally appointed map designations? Web-related search inquiries?


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

From the videos I've seen Enhanced Summon is a super slow way to have your car come to you. I'd imagine this is going to present a problem in the real world if its going to move at a mile an hour in a parking lot with cars coming and going. Not sure on this feature yet, perhaps when the cameras are flipped to HD and more processing power is available they will have the car move at a normal parking lot speed.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Jay79 said:


> Not sure on this feature yet, perhaps when the cameras are flipped to HD and more processing power is available they will have the car move at a normal parking lot speed.


My take on the slow speed is not that HD cameras and more processing power are needed, they are just starting out with baby steps until the system can slowly validate itself in real-world usage. Neural nets take time to train and there just isn't that much real-world data out there yet.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Jay79 said:


> From the videos I've seen Enhanced Summon is a super slow way to have your car come to you. I'd imagine this is going to present a problem in the real world if its going to move at a mile an hour in a parking with cars coming and going. Not sure on this feature yet, perhaps when the cameras are flipped to HD and more processing power is available they will have the car move at a normal parking lot speed.


Remember, this is just the very first iteration of this very beta feature. Baby steps. It will continue to get more useful over time.



PNWmisty said:


> My take on the slow speed is not that HD cameras and more processing power are needed, they are just starting out with baby steps until the system can slowly validate itself in real-world usage. Neural nets take time to train and there just isn't that much real-world data out there yet.


Slow? It's 50% faster than before... It's slow just out of caution. If you want to see what this computer can do at higher speeds, just turn on autopilot.


----------



## Vin (Mar 30, 2017)

Flint, Michigan just used Enhanced Summon and Elon showed up


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Well videos are "leaking" left and right, and now Elon himself has retweeted them:










If Elon is endorsing these then there is no longer a reasonable expectation for the rest of us to keep our experiences under wraps! These people are profiting from their views...

Forget the zipped lips, I've had this since February and despite being slow and buggy it still blows your mind to see your car pull up to you with no one in it!
So if they are allowed to do it, we all should be... here's a video of one of my tests back in February, on older firmware:


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

Any idea if it will stay to the right side of 2-way parking lot aisle so that vehicles coming in the opposite direction can get past it? And/Or will it be smart enough to steer out of the way further to the side of an aisle when that situation arises?

Or will it just drive down the center of an aisle and then come to a stop as soon as another car approaches from the opposite direction, causing a traffic jam and requiring the owner to run out to it to manually move it out of the way?


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

It will cause a traffic jam from all the people crowding around amazed that no one is inside!


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> It will cause a traffic jam from all the people crowding around amazed that no one is inside!


Not because its slow as balls? 










Imagine when some soccer mom's pull out in front or back of it and just wait for it to move...you'll have to go walk to the lot to retrieve your lost car. Gimmicky party favor at best.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

JWardell said:


> here's a video of one of my tests back in February, on older firmware


That's a very linear and residential-looking parking lot you've got there...


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Bokonon said:


> That's a very linear and residential-looking parking lot you've got there...


We didn't have quite as clear a warning back the first time (or any), but I found out very quickly this was not to be used in any traffic, and that goes for even slightly busy lots as well.


----------

